# SPFX scheduled to appear on ABC's Good Morning America 2/19



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

*SPFX on ABC's Good Morning America 2/19 (video link added)*

*Rusty Slusser* and *SPFXMasks* are scheduled to appear tomorrow morning(_Thursday, February 19th, 2009_) on *ABC’s Good Morning America*. Good Morning America airs on ABC at 7AM EST. I believe then the show is taped delayed to air at 7AM across the CST, MST and PCT time zones. Please check your local listings for details and let us know what you think!










(_MODs, we apologize if this is the wrong forum for this announcement_)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope somebody youtubes this-- I'd love to see it but my first class starts at 7. Good luck to you!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the FYI, & congrats on getting on G M A


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope they play it later!!! or someone can youtube it.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed this notice, or I could have set the DVR


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

same here.


----------



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Here's a link for anyone who wants to check out the video.

ABC News


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sending the link. Great work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You were great! Congrats, now you are gonna get busy!


----------



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.
-SPFX


----------

